# Free adapter - use any blade with any multi-tool!



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Bosch has released what they call their OIS Adapter. Allowing you to use even more different manufacturers blades with every multi tool on the market, including Fein.











And you can get one for FREE.

Goto : www.boschjoethepro.com

Click on the middle of the page, to the left where they have a link to the free offer.

Put in Promotion code - OISJ10 

They will mail you one of these free adapters and a free blade too.




http://www.contractortalk.com/REGISTER/free-OIS-offer.aspx


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-blades-multimaster-85959/

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/free-ois-adapter-bosch-84501/


You're even later than I was. :laughing:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

hows that new members only jacket you just got fit Mike?:shifty:


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

your right J.F. thats fun:clap:


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

angus242 said:


> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/bosch-blades-multimaster-85959/
> 
> http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/free-ois-adapter-bosch-84501/
> 
> ...


Does this mean I was actually first with something..:clap::clap:

I still have not received mine....anyone else get theirs yet?


----------



## Rob PA (Aug 30, 2010)

i didnt get mine either..thought maybe it was a joke or something to get your info for telemarketers


----------



## alboston (Feb 22, 2007)

Havent gotten mine either. Still waiting for the paslode gas cartridges from that free offer last month.


----------



## DuMass (Feb 6, 2008)

I was going to ask how long it took to get it because it’s been a couple of months since I filled out the online request, but I now see that I’m not the only one still waiting.


----------



## Tom M (Jan 3, 2007)

Out of curiosity, does anyone feel the blades from companies other than Fein are equal? I know Fein are costly but they are tough. I remember the dremel blades where flimsy.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

A buddy of mine works for Bosch. I was at their headquarters in Mount Prospect IL a few weeks ago and they are having a hard time getting them in stock.


----------



## hoz49 (Nov 1, 2010)

OISJ10 

I get "You have entered an invalid code."


----------



## SDC (Jan 12, 2009)

hoz49 said:


> OISJ10
> 
> I get "You have entered an invalid code."


Most likely because you are doing it today....the thread started 9/19/10

http://www.contractortalk.com/f40/free-ois-adapter-bosch-84501/


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

Ain't got mine yet either. the offer for a free makita cell turned up 3 days after I applied for it but bosch cant send me a $1 part :blink: Bosch also stupidly slow at shipping me my new pb360d radio. Keep giving me the same story that its on it's way. Ordered it months ago. Not too impressed with Bosch customer service the last few months. Had numerous thing I have had to return that they wouldn't do anything about to fix.


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

tom m said:


> Out of curiosity, does anyone feel the blades from companies other than Fein are equal? I know Fein are costly but they are tough. I remember the dremel blades where flimsy.


I just started using specialty diamond blades for my supercut and they work great. I bought a bunch of sets from ebay and in total I got 80 blades for around $200. Cant beat that.


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

i am still waiting on mine


----------



## svronthmve (Aug 3, 2008)

Still waiting for mine too. Ordered 2-3 months ago!:thumbdown


----------



## Kastoria (May 5, 2008)

Why does that page you register on say something about how there is a contest and you can register one time per month, on the bottom left. Just curious, everyone is waiting months for this part and I am wondering if registering was for a chance to win it, not get it for free.


----------



## Kevin M. (Feb 28, 2010)

Mine came in the mail today. They said my Fein 250 did not need the adapter. How interesting, I believe that is my Fein model in this picture.....











If you call the customer service number they will correct it and send you the adapter. (877-414-7535)

The lady in customer service said the calls are coming in pretty heavy. :laughing::laughing: I think they just sent a bulk order out.

I did get the blade.


----------



## Warren (Feb 19, 2005)

I got my blade today. I have the Bosch, so the blade is what I got. Probably was about 8 weeks since ordering.


----------



## HandyHails (Feb 28, 2009)

Got mine today as well. As stated bosch says blade will fit my Fein without the adapter. They are mistaken. LAME.


----------

